# Mike, eric..hate to be a pest, but the Anxiety tapes..



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Are they ready? My credit card is jumping out my purse!







I'd like the whole new line, when it's ready(anxiety, PMS, partner of IBS'er and whatevr else).I hope I haven't missed the post on this...Thanks again, guys, for all that you do.Donna


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, we are very close to the new site. I will make sure you know when we have it up just finnishing some details on it.Should not be long at all now. I am glad you like Mike's work.







Hang in there its coming very soon.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Eric,Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!!! I'll be looking for the new site. Take care,Donna


----------

